# Grass Weed Plan for 2019



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

As most have experienced on the east coast this year, we have had unrelenting rain which makes hay fields lush but also provides for more grass type weeds. Thinking barnyard grass, nut sedge, fox tail and crabgrass. I certainly have my share in my OG fields and I keep my stands thick. they are especially bad in the new field that had lodging kill after first cutting. Now normally, I would stay ahead of the seeds by mowing but there is no weather to make hay here and none in the 10 day still. So, I have to assume that a bunch of this stuff is going to drop some seed meaning I get to experience it next year as well.

So thinking ahead, what is my best approach, wait until about July 2019 and go after it with something that takes out crabgrass and foxtail after germination? I mean pre emerge isn't going to work as the seed is still there lurking so i may as well let it germinate and try to kill it after germination. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, that's a good question.....I guess it depends on what you have available to control the foxtail and crabgrass without harming your OG. The orange stuff works but only so long.....


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2018)

I sprayed my field with generic Raptor this July after the first cutting and some regrowth. Took care of some of the grassy weeds


----------

